# Start of a New Day



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey Drywallers!

After 28 years of commercial drywall disease, two spinal surgeries and 4 years of school today marks the beginning of the next phase. At 10am I have my 2nd interview for a commercial general contractor with in house drywall capabilities. 

I made it through the 1st interview and was hired to start as a metal stud framer with advancement possibilities. I pretty much believe that after contacting my references and past jobs that I have ran this next interview will be for general superintendent, 

Being that I really want to blow this interview out of the water I'll gladly take any and all suggestions from my fellow drywallers...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

The GC is likely interested in getting the work done not only as reasonably priced as possible but also in a timely fashion and with little or no problems. Convincing them you can solve those 3 basic principles will win you brownie points. 

Best of luck on the interview. :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Good luck on the new job,:thumbup: but, I confused:blink:. Isn't the new job doing whay you've previously been doing, labor? What did you go to school for?? If you can, try to get into project management or estimating. Save what's left of your body. 
Anyway, best of luck.


----------

